# Shrimp Care Questions (living with Betta)



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I would like to house a couple of cherry shrimp with my betta (when he comes). I have a 4 gallon tank. I was wondering, will one betta and 2 cherry shrimp be ok in 4 gallons (waste load wise)? 

I have a few places for the shrimp to hide, and was even thinking of getting one of those special "shrimp hides" the 3 stacked tube things. I was going to tie moss to the hide to make it look nicer too. 

I am also picking up another live plant today, and have more Marimo balls on the way (I have one in there now). With the live plant, moss, and Marimo moss balls, will I need to feed the shrimp? Or will they just eat the moss/extra betta food/waste?

I know the Betta may eat the shrimp, and that is ok if they do...I am more concerned with if the waste load will be too high, and if I should also buy shrimp food in addition to everything else?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Waste load yes. Is your betta very calm? If not very non-aggressive, they can and will kill the shrimp. It would be very good to add in a rock cave made from rocks stuck together with aquarium silicone. Make it large enough for the shrimp to climb around in and have holes to play in and on but not big enough to let the betta in.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

It should be fine waste-wise. None of my boys ever tried to eat Big Barda although she did eat her husband Scott. :S But they were ghost shrimp and they do that. I don't think Cherry Shrimp are as prone to cannibalism as Ghost Shrimp are.

But most of my boys were pretty chill so I'm probably not the best person to ask/talk about that. :/

You can get algae wafers if you want. They like those. They like fish pelletts too. And decaying things. They're scavangers but they should have a semi-varied diet. What you'll have on hand (the plants and the pellets/flakes) should be plenty fine for a while though.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Like I mentioned, I have one hide, and am adding shrimp hide (tubes covered in moss), and live plants, and more Marimo balls. I am sure they will have lots of places to hide, and worst case if they get eaten I will not be heartbroken. 

I am more concerned with if the waste load for 2 shrimp and one betta will be too high in a 4 gallon. Also, if I need to buy shrimp specific food, or if the plants and waste from the fish and uneaten fish food will be enough?

As for how aggressive the Betta is, I am not sure yet, as I don't have one yet! The tank is cycling now, I just bought a Betta off ebay, but he will not ship until tomorrow. I was hoping to get the shrimp and everything set up tonight so they know where the hides are before he arrives. 

Here is the shrimp hide I saw at the petstore... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EPULDS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I must have been typing while you were!  Ok awesome! I will grab some of that food for them. I also need some filter sponge....I think I am going to stick some behind the slat intake openings just to be safe. I have the Evolve 4 and the intake is at the top, but I am going to put sponge behind it to baffle more and just incase the shrimpies get up there


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have two planted tanks, I added one and two amano shrimp to the tanks. One boy will flare at anything. And have made the shrimp jump repeatedly. However I think they are still alive. The tank is so well planted I can't find him most of the time.

My other tank isn't quite as well planted. But his fins are so heavy he doesn't have a chance of getting the shrimp.

Survivability goes up the more hiding places there are.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

There is no way I could also do a rabbit snail in the 4 gallon with a betta and two shrimp right? They are so cool! I am working on hubby to let me bring the old 10 gallon tank I have in the basement up to clean and plant so I can have a second tank, but that may still take some convincing! 

If I do the second 10 gallon I think I would put the shrimp in there so I could have more. Then maybe either another make betta or possibly do a sorority. I also LOVE bristlenosed plecos, so would love a "normal" colored one (not an albino) if I set up that tank too.....oh the possibilities! LOL!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

What is with husbands not liking fish? My friend likes my tanks very much. (their children had fish growing up) So she asked hubby if she could get a fish... he said "no." Now she wants me to set her up a shrimp tank while hubby is away on a business trip!!! She say's "he didn't say I could not have shrimp!"


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

isochronism said:


> What is with husbands not liking fish? My friend likes my tanks very much. (their children had fish growing up) So she asked hubby if she could get a fish... he said "no." Now she wants me to set her up a shrimp tank while hubby is away on a business trip!!! She say's "he didn't say I could not have shrimp!"


Lol! And when he protests, she can say they're crustaceans NOT fish.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Or she can say, I am just growing them for YOU until they get the size of Prawns for a nice Shrimp Cocktail. He'll just keep waiting... and waiting... HA


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL too funny! I can't blame my husband....he likes fish but we live on a farm and have 3 horses, 2 goats, 2 dogs, 2 cats, AND I breed/show rabbits and guinea pigs so we do have a lot already!

I just added a bunch of live plants today and am expecting my other decorations to come so when he sees how nice it looks I think he will give in pretty quickly!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Here it is so far...next to it is my bowl with some grass in it I am not sure if I will add yet....Still waiting also for the shrimp tunnel with moss to get done and some more Marimos if I can fit it all without being too cramped. :-?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you guys waiting for the time to come to build an Ark??? You will only need a few more pairs of animals, then!! HA (sorry, I couldn't resist). I don't recall Noah having Bettas tho


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

HAHA! Yes! Why not! I have been an animal lover my whole life! My 16 month old seems to be following in my footsteps. His FAVORITE thing to do is see the "bishies" at the petstores so hence the new tank! He is going to have an attack when the "bishy" actually arrives!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I always was, as well! I just always would have one dog at a time. Last three were rescue Pits. Just that span was for about 30 years.  I appreciate spirit in living things. Your little boy seems to posses Betta-Attitude!! 
(a GOOD thing)


----------



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

I once got 3 ghost shrimp for my betta tank. I had all kinds of hiding places and everything but my Betta insisted on hunting them until the end. He learned quickly what places the shrimp would go hide in so as soon as he scared them off he would just go check each hiding spot systematically. This went on for hours. He eventually killed one shrimp ate a few legs and lost interest in eating. Despite the fact he would not eat the shrimp he killed all 3 shrimp in 3 days. He still ate his food and rested but as soon as he was he was ready the hunt was on once again.

This is why Lurker will never have a tank mate ever.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmmm maybe I need to convince my husband I need a shrimp only tank! I am really liking the rabbit snails too....wondering if they might be a better option?


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

How big a tank/bowl do you need for a shrimp-only tank? Every time I go online to look for more plants for my tank I see these white-and-red striped shrimp that are gorgeous!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am not really sure! LOL! I would be interested to know also! I think to set up a breeding colony they recommend 10 gallons or more, but if you just wanted a few as "pets" I am not sure! I would love a 10 gallon with shrimp and maybe a bristlenosed pleco if they are compatible.

Here is a 7.9 gallon shrimp kit I found on Amazon....
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Nano-S...F8&qid=1365111884&sr=8-1&keywords=shrimp+tank


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

FeatherStone said:


> How big a tank/bowl do you need for a shrimp-only tank? Every time I go online to look for more plants for my tank I see these white-and-red striped shrimp that are gorgeous!


Oh, any algae wafer would work for shrimp, but I also got NLS Crustacean and Fluval Shrimp food for variety.

About 5-10 Red Cherry or Crystal Shrimp per 1 gal.
YOU TANK MUST BE FULLY CYCLED before having shrimps as they are sensitive to ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. they will die or jump out if the water parameters are off.

Shrimp only tanks allow the shrimps to thrive and roam freely.

Look out for different needs of different species for temperature, pH, hardness, intra-breeding problems, etc. 

These are good sights:
http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/pages/Shrimp-Care.html

http://www.planetinverts.com/for_the_newcomer.html

Shrimp Safe Meds:
http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?18703-Shrimp-Safe-Medicines-Treatments

Shrimp Compatibaility Check:
http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/dwarf-shrimp-compatibility-chart.php


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I can tell you I tried cherry shrimp with my betta and it did not work out well for the cherries. I now have ghost shrimp in with him and they get along fine. The ghost shrimp are a little larger so he leaves them be.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

isochronism said:


> I always was, as well! I just always would have one dog at a time. Last three were rescue Pits. Just that span was for about 30 years.  I appreciate spirit in living things. Your little boy seems to posses Betta-Attitude!!
> (a GOOD thing)


I would just like to say great job on rescuing the pits! I personally have a lab but a few of my friends have pits and I feel they get a bad rep. (sorry for the highjack)


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> Oh, any algae wafer would work for shrimp, but I also got NLS Crustacean and Fluval Shrimp food for variety.
> 
> About 5-10 Red Cherry or Crystal Shrimp per 1 gal.
> YOU TANK MUST BE FULLY CYCLED before having shrimps as they are sensitive to ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. they will die or jump out if the water parameters are off.
> ...



Thanks for all the awesome info! I think I *almost* have hubby convinced I need a separate tank for the shrimp! :-D


Oh and no problem about the hijack! I LOVE pits! Awesome dogs! <3


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Rilly10 said:


> Thanks for all the awesome info! I think I *almost* have hubby convinced I need a separate tank for the shrimp! :-D
> 
> 
> Oh and no problem about the hijack! I LOVE pits! Awesome dogs! <3


shrimps are fun to have, especially when they have babies...oh another reason for a shrimp=only tank...
enjoy...

Shrimp thread with photos:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=141098


My Inverts album:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5662


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Rilly10 said:


> There is no way I could also do a rabbit snail in the 4 gallon with a betta and two shrimp right? They are so cool! I am working on hubby to let me bring the old 10 gallon tank I have in the basement up to clean and plant so I can have a second tank, but that may still take some convincing!
> 
> If I do the second 10 gallon I think I would put the shrimp in there so I could have more. Then maybe either another make betta or possibly do a sorority. I also LOVE bristlenosed plecos, so would love a "normal" colored one (not an albino) if I set up that tank too.....oh the possibilities! LOL!


You could also divide the ten gallon for more males, but then you would still want a sorority so you'd have to get another ten gal... ahhhh... The downward spiral of aquarium addiction. Lol.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmmmm! Lots to think about! I am thinking I may do a shrimp tank with and oto and maybe a few rabbit snails! Thanks so much everyone for all the info and ideas!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Will the shrimp come up to the surface to get the pellets? My betta likes the floating ones.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Petshrimp.com is good to in their species guide.

If they are floating but will sink after a minute or so or if you drop it from high enough/push it under, yes hey will. If on the surface, some say they will but I have never seen it.


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

my ghost shrimp would swim right up to the surface for pellets, he'd turn upside down and grab them and then jet away to eat. he didn't do it often, but it was really funny to watch when he did.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

When my Amano are hungry, they jump out of water to grab the food before the beta gets it.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Otterfun said:


> When my Amano are hungry, they jump out of water to grab the food before the beta gets it.


Hahahaha! I love Amano shrimp. My betta leaves them alone, he does chase the Corydoras around sometimes when he's bored though =p


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

that's hilarious! my betta also leaves my amanos alone now, but when i was acclimating them (i used a clear cup) he was fascinated by them... he kept swimming around the cup eyeing them like a kid at the zoo. or a lion looking at the kids at a zoo.  i've been surprised in the last few weeks that he seemed to lose interest so thoroughly after they were released into the tank proper, i guess it was just the allure of forbidden fruit.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I would think Amanos are a better choice with a betta because they're not colorful at all. Mine hides behind the filter. For 3 weeks I thought he had been eaten until I adjusted the filter and he popped out. They're super stealthy.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

my amano are 2" big so they can afford to intimidate my Curious Grace which I sometimes think she has chiwawa personality (fiesty wanna-be nipper, or just a friendly playful betta, but a chicken & scoots away when the subject reacts)


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love rcs but I cant seem to keep them alive =(


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

belleangel33 said:


> I love rcs but I cant seem to keep them alive =(


do you have air stone?
it helps to have one and at least keep in on at night if not throughout the day. Also, they are sensitive to nitrates higher than 40. HTH.


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

When do you know if you need an air stone? I thought about getting one for my 10g (which has one ghost shrimp in with the rest of the fish + betta). I'm just worried about the noise.

Also, what are the benefits? I'm planning on slowly getting the plants to overtake my tank, so I was wondering if that aerates the tank enough on its own (the plants that is).


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

shrimp need oxygen and my RCS gets brighter red with oxygen because that's when the photosynthesis stop and there is a need for on-going supply of oxygen. you can tell when the shrimps and snail start getting closer to the top of the tank and they will be happy campers at the bottom when the airstone is on at night.


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

That's good to know. I noticed the shrimp up near the top in the morning... I always figured it was cause that's when I feed the tank. He tried to jump out this morning though, so the parameters might be off.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

yes, most likely or the betta has been chasing them around "for fun"


----------

